# Honesdale, PA - #6235 Heidi, Pretty White Female



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14721935

Heidi is a two year old GSD that was surrendered because her owner was moving. She is a very high drive shepherd that needs to go into a GSD savvy home. Heidi is not a good match for young children. She definitely needs obedience work to develop some manners. 










Dessin Animal Shelter 
Honesdale, PA 
570-253-4037


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's still listed. Any room at Echo?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this girl back up.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Honesdale, Pa. White F Heidi High Energy*

The Shelter has asked for help with this girl.









Heidi #6235-Heidi is a two year old GSD that was surrendered because her owner was moving. She is a very high drive shepherd that needs to go into a GSD savvy home. Heidi is not a good match for young children. She definitely needs obedience work to develop some manners. Housebroken, lived with kids - 13 & 15 yrs, good with other dogs, never been around cats, eats dry food - Nutro.

Susan Frisch
Shelter Manager
Dessin Animal Shelter
138 Miller Drive
Honesdale, Pa 18431

570-253-4037
http://www.DessinShelter.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Honesdale, Pa. White F Heidi High Energy*

bump


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Honesdale, Pa. White F Heidi High Energy*

There were two threads and I merged both together.

Wisc.Tiger


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Honesdale, Pa. White F Heidi High Energy*

Sorry, Echo is full after pulling the 3 out of GA...I'm having to board temporarily as it is....


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Honesdale, Pa. White F Heidi High Energy*

Bump!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Honesdale, Pa. White F Heidi High Energy*

Shelter just emailed me that Heidi has been adopted!!!
WooHoo!


----------

